# 9 inch Radial Arm Saw blade... any suggestions?



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I have a couple radial arm saws and I want to dedicate one to just miter cuts. I want a good blade for it, somewhere in the under $150 price range. I know a lot of good 10 inch blades, but 9 inch is harder to find. Forest has one but they want near $300 for it and that's just nuts.

Any 9 inch RAS or CMS users out there have a suggestion?


----------



## geoscann (Feb 27, 2012)

*STUMPY* Question why do you want a nine inch set instead of a ten inch just curious


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Home Depot has a Freud 8-8 1/2 Framing saw blade for $17.00. They also have a 40 tooth for $30.00

I've used their 7 1/4" blades on my table saw and they cut beautifully. The 7 1/4" blade have 1/16" saw kerf


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

try checking sears.com or www.searspartsdirect.com/


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I would check with www.carbideprocessors.com Didn't see any 9" blades. May have to go with 8-1/2"


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

I got an Onsrud 8.5" negative rake blade off their eBay store for stupid-cheap money. It's a quality blade.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

For my Dewalt MBF, I bought the Ridge Carbide RS1000, and couldn't be happier. It has a very small positive hook (2 deg., if I recall) which seems to work fine, and cuts very smoothly. The backup I bought was the "Freud 8 1/2 LU91, and in all honesty at less than 1/2 the price of the Ridge, is the better deal. It has a -5 deg. hook, which is my preference with an RAS. The Ridge is good, but still costly. A last choice would be the Forrest WWII, which can be had with a Mr. Sawdust grind. This is a triple chip tooth, and I think the hook has been relaxed. The Dewalt forum folks swear by this one, but they rip on their RAS, and I don't. So I picked the ones I mentioned. In any case, the Forrest blade is by request and I believe ti to be within your price range.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Stumpy,
I also have a 9" DeWalt RAS and am interested in the outcome of your decision!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*Geo*- Some of the 1040's and 50's Dewalts were made to take a 9 inch blade. I think a 10" would fit, but only if you left the blade cover off… which is super scary with a radial arm saw!

9" blades shouldn't so this hard to find in good quality since several companies make compound miter saws that take 9" blades.

I am a little hesitant to go with a box store blade because this is for miter cuts and you really need a high quality blade to make them accurately every time. I do a lot of miter cuts and don't want to think about it. I just want to trust that they will be clean and straight.


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

Stumpy, I know that freud blades are really good…
However, heres a 9 inch one that is soley crosscutting, as it has 72 teeth! 
http://www.amazon.com/Freud-LU85R009-Ultimate-Cut-Off-PermaShield/dp/B0000225UT/ref=pd_sim_hi_5
heres a combo one: http://www.amazon.com/Freud-LU88R009-Crosscutting-Ripping-PermaShield/dp/B00004T7PR/ref=pd_sim_sbs_hi_1


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Stumpy:

The frued 7 1/4 -24 tooth blade on my table saw polishes the cuts as far as I can tell is perfectly straight. I've used a blade to cut 1000 - 5/16×1 1/2×9" strips of Sapele for some coloring book carriers for the toy workshop. The wood was almost polished. The cuts didn't require any sanding.

On my saw I can cut 1 5/8 thick with the 7 1/4" blade.


----------



## geoscann (Feb 27, 2012)

*STUMPY* understood. I have a craftsman 12" radial arm saw thats set up for miter slots also. I like it because i can see what i,am do,ing and i don,t have to change everything over on my table saw.It works great. I bought the better or more expensive hf miter set i was very impressed with it. But back to your dilemma why not just use the 8" sets. I know you will loose some depth but how often do you really go more than an inch deep????


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm liking the Freud thin kerf blades these days. Nice cuts.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Forrest Woodworker, $119.00


----------



## Tomj (Nov 18, 2011)

I second the freud thin kerf blades even though I have a 10 inch Marples crosscut blade on my RAS right now which cuts beautiful by the way.


----------



## markswoodcraft (Aug 5, 2012)

i know freud has some 9" combo blades kicking around in some stores


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

+1 on what Alexandre posted.

I'm using this 9", 72t blade on my 10" ras that is setup for miters. Nice finish, little to no splitering


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I own a Rockwell miter saw that uses a 9 inch blade. This was one of the original power miter saws from the '70's. I am using a 9 inch 70 tooth blade with a neg rake angle on it. I love it. Cuts as smooth as glass. I only see them advertised on rare ocasions but they might still make them. I paid about $75 for it about 15 years ago. This is not a thin kerf blade. I would contact Freud and ask them if they can still make this blade. Might want another one myself.


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

10" radial saws can be got so cheaply these days you'd be better off buying one and using your 10" blades.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I also own a 10". But the 9" was inherited from my recently passed grandfather. So I want to make use of it.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Stumpy,
Has a decision been made yet?


> Inferior, err inquiring minds, want/need to know


?


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

http://www.mcfeelys.com/product/LU85/Freud-LU85M--Ultimate-Chop-Saw-Cutoff-Blade
I think if you will check on this blade it will meet your needs and you will be happy. I have used one in my older miter saw for several years and I am very satisfied. Not a part of McFeelys but I order from them on occassions. They will sip for about nothing is my experience and that is something today. I just checked and it is $1 for $75 orders. Good luck.


----------



## History (Dec 22, 2012)

I use a 8 1/2" blade in a 9" Power Kraft RAS that was built by Rockwell , the 8 1/2" blades are still readily available locally and reasonable in price.


----------



## mountainaxe (Jul 17, 2011)

I'd second using the Forrest Woodworker I 9" blade. You can get it free two day shipping from Amazon for around $118. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0009H5AG8/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00 Maybe it's pricey, but it cuts like butter and leaves absolutely smooth edges.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

The Freud is one of their upper priced blades. It is heavy and leaves a cut smoother than butter. I really like them


----------



## FeralVermonter (Jan 1, 2013)

From what I've read (and I've spent the last two months reading about the RAS) is you should forget about thin kerf and get a thick, heavy blade. Also, I second, (third, fourth) the suggestion that you look for a blade with 0 or negative hook. After trying several different, cheaper blades I bit the bullet and purchased an $80 Tenryu 60t -5 blade. Makes a world of difference.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Karson, I love you man. I've been doing some string inlays with handtools I built. I normally use the tablesaw to cut the grooves but I get a 1/8" groove which I don't want all the time. I totally forgot about thinner kerf widths on smaller blades. I have never used anything other than a 10" in my tablesaw. Now I have a reason to try smaller blades. Thanks Karson, I can truly say you just made my day.

I knew there was a reason for being on LJs…other than the OT forum.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

DKV: You are welcome sir. Those blade are really useful. On my saw I can cut 1 5/8" thick so it will rip a 2 X 4 or so. I've used it in the toy making because I get to save a lot of wood when cutting 1/4" slices off a Sapele plank.

Better useful wood than sawdust.


----------



## mountainaxe (Jul 17, 2011)

Amazon has the Forrest Woodworker I 9" blade for $110 w/free shipping at their website. That's what I use and it's a great blade.
http://www.amazon.com/Forrest-WW09607100-Woodworker-General-Purpose/dp/B0009H5AG8/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1375872106&sr=8-10&keywords=forrest+woodworker+i


----------



## CarBuff (Nov 12, 2013)

l also have a Craftsman Radial Arm Saw - bought in about 1963, It is a great piece of equipment and has served me well, but now there are no blades available in any of the hardware stores on Central California coast. Even Sears has sold us down the river, because they do not have any available. Fortunately, if you Google "9 inch circular saw blade" you will find a pretty good selection - even Amazon has some!


----------



## kllisk (Dec 26, 2014)

Amazon has 9" Frued combination blade for less than $50


----------



## Florida_Jim (Jul 10, 2010)

This is the blade I use on my Dewalt MBF; 
Freud LU91R008 8-1/2-Inch 48 Tooth ATB Saw Blade with 5/8-Inch Arbor and PermaShield Coating

I'm very pleased with it. 
It has a 5 degree negative rake, so it's great to use.
I got it at Amazon.


----------

